# Specific Rods for Specific Baits



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

This is mostly for the bass crowd, but I welcome all opinions.

I consider myself to be a well-researched bass angler. I am somewhat open to new baits and trends...although it did take me a year to start throwing Senkos and more than two years to really appreciate throwing drop shots. And there are still many methods I have to learn and try. I am even open to trying new areas of familiar lakes "just to see what's there." I have read all the literature of what rods are most commonly used for what lures, for example "the pros say you should have a 7 foot medium casting rod for crank baits or 7' 6" heavy rods for flippin' jigs into thick cover." I have crankin' rods, flippin' rods, drop shot rods, topwater rods, and others dedicated for certain kinds of soft plastic baits.

I think my problem is I am thinking too much and not going with common sense. To you bass guys out there, what are you using for cranks, spinnerbaits, senkos, swimbaits? Do you like longer rods, shorter rods? What has been working for you? I am even getting into the swimbait realm and need to buy a swimbait rod...which one? I dont think Utah bass are looking for a 12" Huddleston or 10" MS Slammer...not even in S. Utah. Since none of the stores here carry swimbait rods I was looking for advice there too.

I am not opposed to spending some money. My arsenal now consists of Shimano Crucials, St. Croix Avids, and some mid-line Loomis rods so I really like buying the nicer stuff. I am not here to boast about my stuff. I just need some advice to really drill down to the core necessities so I dont have to carry 14 rods on the boat anymore. Sorry this is so long-winded. Just need some guidance.

HockeyMan


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Hockey I would just use what you are compfortable with. A lot a "pros" say to use a 6' rod for topwater. Hell in Utah you cant cast close enough most of the time since we live in clear water lakes area. personally a 6'6'' medium action fast tip is the best for top water, but what do I know. 

I think there are a lot of fine rods out there without having to spend 300 a piece for them.

Now grab your rods and lets go Sand Hollow!


----------

